# APPLE MacBook Pro A1502 Bluetooth Mouse MAGIC 2 not work



## Franklin (Jul 11, 2020)

Dear Friend
How to solve this problem?

Best Regards


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 11, 2020)

It's 05ac:8289 or 05ac:8290 USB internal Bluetooth module according to the notebook model number. Both are not supported by FreeBSD yet (FreeBSD<=12.1). As in your second question, you have two options: replace internal module or use external USB Bluetooth adapter.


----------

